# Paragon!!! Only left side is working..



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello everyone thank you for the help ahead of time. I recently built this paragon overdrive. When I had first plugged it in the left side would go in and out with audio if I moved it, so I took it out of the enclosure and the problem still continued. I also noticed that the right side would not produce any sound when engaged. Also when it was engaged it would cut out the sound that I was receiving from the left side but the sound would return when I put the right side back on bypass mode… help!


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

JRC4580 (Left): 
1: 7.88
2: 7.88
3: 7.16
4: 0
5: 7.83
6: 7.85
7: 7.85
8: 15.65

JRC4580 (Right):
1: 7.82
2: 7.82
3: 7.11
4: 0
5: 7.80
6: 7.80
7: 7.89
8: 15.59

TC1044:
1: 8.86
2: 5.37
3: 0
4: -2.82
5: -2.78
6: 3.97
7: 5.15
8: 8.81 

PWR:
8.44

1n5817:
North from left to right: 8.44 13.04 13.04
South left to right: 8:51 8.49 15.53


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

I had continuity at all marker!


----------



## PJS (Dec 26, 2021)

Looks like time for an audio probe


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Sheesh I always struggle with the audio probe. Any advice!?!?


----------



## Barry (Dec 26, 2021)

Can't make out anything on those photos, resolutions too low


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m going to try upload again. How do those ic numbers look


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

So I did the audio probe thing and it looks like I lose sound at R20, C15, 2ic1.2: pins 5,6,7, Tone 2


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it safe to say it’s R20


----------



## giovanni (Dec 26, 2021)

Do you have signal on leg 2 of drive 2?


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes


----------



## giovanni (Dec 26, 2021)

Maybe the drive pot is busted? That, or you have a cold solder along the way. Regardless, if you don’t have signal after it, that seems suspicious.


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

On the 3pdt switch I get signal at: 
Left 3pdt: 1, 2, 6, 7, 8
Right 3pdt: 1, 2, 6


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Does that look accurate?


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Here are the pics my iPhone camera is cracked but…


----------



## giovanni (Dec 27, 2021)

What about on lug 3 of drive 2? If you have signal there but not after R20, make sure R20 doesn’t have cold joints.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 27, 2021)

given that sound was coming and going when you were moving it in the enclosure, you at least have either a cold solder joint or point where it is shorting to ground.


----------



## l_elu (Dec 27, 2021)

I didn’t have sound on the right side when moving it though… I’m going to drive and replace the drive 2 pot


----------



## zgrav (Dec 27, 2021)

l_elu said:


> I didn’t have sound on the right side when moving it though… I’m going to drive and replace the drive 2 pot


Understood.  That just means you have more that one thing to fix.  I would not necessarily change out the drive pot yet.  You can confirm you have continuity between the lugs and the parts on the board they connect to.  Also check the resistance between lugs 1 and 3, and the resistance between 1 and 2, and 2 and 3 at each end of the pot rotation and when it is in the middle.


----------



## l_elu (Dec 27, 2021)

So I went back and touched up the solder and melted some solder on all the pots and both points… (while doing so one of the cables that was soldered to the leg fell of so I replaced it) started to get sound on the left side going in and out with movement. I almost stopped there but had to go in for a deeper  dive. So I went back to the audio probe (my previous nemesis) and found something strange. I would get sound on the pad of gain lug 3 but not on the lug itself… and I was able to strum my guitar, move the pedal and use the audio probe. So I went back and changed out the pot and there you have it. Sounds as sexy as my first one… now I’m not sure what to do for the rest of the day haha I was planning full day of trouble shooting! Once again thanks to everyone that helped!!!! 
 Just wondering as I’m going to take measurements


----------



## l_elu (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello everyone thank you for the help ahead of time. I recently built this paragon overdrive. When I had first plugged it in the left side would go in and out with audio if I moved it, so I took it out of the enclosure and the problem still continued. I also noticed that the right side would not produce any sound when engaged. Also when it was engaged it would cut out the sound that I was receiving from the left side but the sound would return when I put the right side back on bypass mode… help!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 27, 2021)

That's good to hear!


----------



## l_elu (Dec 27, 2021)

Wait I lied. I accidentally put a A100 pot in and it was reversed and the pedal worked perfectly. I just realized while I was sitting down and I go back to put in a B100. I’m going to box it up for the final test…


----------

